# Naloo Chameleon - schon wer Erfahrung?



## Mahat (7. Mai 2020)

Wir suchen für unsere 3,5 jährigen Zwillinge dringenden Ersatz für ihr derzeitiges Woom 2. Damit war ich (und auch die Kinder) bislang sehr zufrieden, war zum radfahren lernen ideal. Allerdings ist das Folgemodell Woom 3 ja derzeit nirgends erhältlich, so dass ich mich mal nach Alternativen umgesehen habe. Recht gut gefallen haben mir die Naloo Bikes. Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung?

Ich habe beim querlesen durch die Threads hier auch den Eindruck gewonnen, das viele Kinder im Alter von 3,5 - 4 Jahren schon gleich auf ein 20 Zoll umsteigen, obgleich die meisten Hersteller eine Mindestalter von 5 oder gar 6 Jahren angeben. Meine Kinder sind recht groß (105/110 cm) sollte ich mich evtl gleich nach dem 20 Zöller umsehen??


----------



## taroosan (7. Mai 2020)

110 könnte 20 passen. Wie ist denn die Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahat (7. Mai 2020)

Muss ich erst noch messen. Aber 20er sehen halt schon echt riesig aus...


----------



## Mahat (8. Mai 2020)

Schrittlänge ist 42 und 43 cm. Gemessen ohne Schuhe.
Empfohlene Schrittlänge für das Naloo 20” ist 47 cm...


----------



## taroosan (8. Mai 2020)

Schau mal im Kinderfahrradfinder. Da bekommst Du einen Überblick, was gehen kann. Da ist das Naloo mit 45cm drin. Ich würde ein kleines 20 Zoll auf jeden Fall mal testen. Alternativ eben als Übergang gebrauchte 16 Zoll von Kubikes, Pyro oder Islabikes. Ein 16er neu würde ich nicht kaufen.

Ich kann Dir im Raum Esslingen anbieten ein Islabikes 16 und ein Kania/Pyro 20small und ein 20er Pepper zum testen. Da hast Du einen Vergleich zwischen 16 Zoll und sehr kleinen 20 Zoll.


----------



## Mahat (8. Mai 2020)

Danke dir für die Einschätzung und das Angebot. Leider wohnen wir in Hannover, da ist Esslingen dann doch etwas weit....

die Kania und Isla bikes hatte ich noch garnicht auf dem Schirm. Hier in der Stadt wird gerade ein gebrauchtes Cube kid Race 160 angeboten...das wäre vielleicht noch ne günstige Alternative...


----------



## taroosan (8. Mai 2020)

Ohne cube Kids näher zu kennen. Ich würde das nie gegen unser Islabikes 16 zoll tauschen. Das passt einfach perfekt und das Isla wiegt 6kg, das Cube laut Homepage 7,5kg. Und durch den guten Wiederverkauf sollte sich das auch preislich rechnen - klar, mit Zwillingen brauchst Du auf einen Schlag alles doppelt und das kostet.


----------



## Mahat (8. Mai 2020)

Das Cube hat glaub ich Rücktritt. Scheidet daher aus...isla bikes scheint man recht schwer zu bekommen...
Die Woom bikes sind auch einfach echt gut...gerade heute wieder unterwegs gewesen. und durch den hohen Wiederverkaufspreis erst recht. Der Händler hier vor Ort ist leider maximal abgenervt von der Marke, weil sein Telefon nicht mehr still steht und Leute aus ganz D nach den Wooms fragen. Gibt aber halt leider keine derzeit. Verrückt.


----------



## Bikelovers (10. Mai 2020)

Kubike 20S oder Pyrobikes könnte gehen. 
Aber bei 42-43 cm Schrittlänge wird es wenige Angebote für 20 Zoll geben. 
Unser Sohn steigt gerade bei 47 cm Schrittlänge vom Woom3 auf Woom4 um und kürzer sollten die Beine wohl auch nicht sein.


----------



## Mahat (10. Mai 2020)

Werde mit dem Schritt auf 20 Zoll wohl auch lieber noch ein Weilchen warten...zumal diese bikes ja häufig auch schon Gangschaltung haben...das würde derzeit noch überfordern. 
Das Early Rider belter 16 könnte ich mir auch noch gut als 16” vorstellen...aber auch rar gesät.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Mai 2020)

Die Größe der Laufräder hat primär ja rein gar nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Wundert mich immer sehr warum Radhersteller solche Empfehlungen rausgeben. 

Wenn ein gewisses Fahrkönnen vorhanden ist, dann sind größere Laufräder immer von Vorteil wegen ihren besseren Überrolleigenschaften. Je nach Hersteller geht 20" ganz sicher bei der genannten Körpergröße. Bei einem VPACE Max20 zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahat (13. Mai 2020)

Bei uns ist es nun ein gebrauchtes Woom 3 und ein KUbikes 16 geworden. Das tut es erstmal für ein bis zwei Jahre...dann kann guten gewissens auf 20 Zoll gewechselt werden.


----------



## fahrradglanz (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade erst in diesen Threat reingelesen. Ich kann mich LockeTirol nur anschließen. Von dem Alter auf die Laufradgröße zu schließen ist immer schwierig. Genauso sind die Angaben der Hersteller Richtwerte, da jedes Kind verschieden ist, vom Körperbau als auch vom "mut" und vom Fahrkönnen. Manche Kinder brauchen auch mehr Sicherheit als Andere. Im besten Fall testet man alle Räder mal, dann merkt man schnell, dass die Kinder ihren Favoriten erfahren.

Wir haben Naloo, Pyro, Kubikes, Frog, Early Rider, Orbea und bald auch BungiBungi im Programm und auch alle Räder als  Testräder hier vor Ort, die die Kinder ausführlich fahren dürfen. Hannover ist ja nicht soo weit weg (wir haben viele, die von Hannover hier rüber fahren) und vielleicht ist es bei den nächsten Rädern ja hilfreich für euch, alle Räder einmal zu testen.

Viele Grüße

Andree


----------



## Mahat (13. Mai 2020)

Danke, Andree, das hätte ich mal vorher wissen sollen ? Komme ich nächstes mal gerne drauf zurück. Der hannoversche Naloo Händler hat mich leider garnicht überzeugt..

Ohne 20” getestet zu haben, ich denke wir sind mit 16” noch gut bedient, das passt gerade sehr gut.


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe unsere vierjährige am Montag auf ein Naloo 16“ und ein Frog 48 gesetzt, ebenso auf ein Puky s-pro 16 und 18. Ich habe jetzt leider die Körpergröße nicht parat, Schrittlänge meine ich waren um die 44-45. Das Naloo und das Puky in 16 haben sehr kleine Rahmen, da hast du schon nen recht hohen Sattelauszug (aber keine Überhöhung), das 18“ Puky war wiederum zu lang, hat aber ab Werk scheinbar auch nen 50-70er Vorbau so wie das aussah. Könnte man noch kürzer machen. Das Frog 48 hingegen passte super, das wird es nun. 
Kann bei Deinen anders sein, was ich sagen will: auf jeden Fall probieren, das hilft ungemein ??

@fahrradglanz Andree, wenn ich fragen darf, ihr bekommt die Frogs doch sicher auch schon mit vormontierten Bremsen, oder? Baut Ihr diese um auf „Rest der Welt“ oder lasst Ihr die wie sie sind mit Vorderradbremse am rechten Bremshebel? Hat das bei Kinderrädern evtl einen Grund das VR rechts zu bremsen? Puky hat ja bei allen Modellen mit Rücktritt das VR rechts und links nix... Danke Dir


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (13. Mai 2020)

Hi. Da habt ihr aber Riesen. Unsere beiden jungs sind jetzt 4 1/2 und 108. Sie fahren seitdem sie 4 sind Kubikes 16 mit Automatix. Perfekt gewesen. Jetzt haben wir 2 VPACE 20 bestellt. Sollen im Juli kommen. Zieht man den Wiederverlaufserlös ab, sind sie auch nicht teurer als Pukys.


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Mai 2020)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Zieht man den Wiederverlaufserlös ab, sind sie auch nicht teurer als Pukys.


So ähnlich hab ich mir das auch schöngesoffen schöngerechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradglanz (14. Mai 2020)

@Jaerrit wir hängen die Bremsen um auf "deutschen Standard" und kürzen meistens auch die Leitungslänge von Bremsen und Schaltung ein. Oftmals ist der Aufbau nicht so schön. Ansonsten tolle Räder vom P/L- Verhältnis.
Auf die S-Pro Line warte ich noch. Sollte eigentlich im März kommen, kann zu den Rädern daher noch nichts sagen.
Ansonsten geht das Pyro 20 small schon Recht früh.
Rücktritt hinten und Vorderradbremse rechts ist irgendwie wohl historisch reingewachsen. War damals schon so bei den meisten Hollandrädern mit Stempelbremse


----------

